# air filtration problems



## 1morris (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey fellas I have a 2003 bolens riding mower that has a Briggs and Stratton 20hp I/C vtwin model 407777 type 0286 E1 and code 030306yg with over 1000+ hours on the engine runs like new no smoke or knock I adjusted the valves for the first time last year my issue with the air filter is that i still see dirt getting past the filter I have done all i could to prevent dirt from getting past the filter with no success i even used 2 green pre filters and dirt still gets past the filter, I have heard that the sealing surface does not seal properly...my question to the pro's is whats out here in the aftermarket that has an improved designed air filtration system, I like that new cyclonic air filtration system that's on the new 30hp B/S i was wondering could that shroud and filter system will fit my motor if not what do you guys suggest?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The dirt you see isn't coming THROUGH the filter,....It's coming AROUND the filter base .
Whether this is due to a deformed filter plate,or just a loose fit, it can be cured by getting some 1/4" wide foam tape ,and taping it to the plate,or even the filter,itself.


----------

